# 26in mountain bike tyre recommendations



## Black Sheep (7 Mar 2021)

I'm after some suggestions on what tyres to go for, the choice is just so overwhelming! 

I used to run high rollers which were great, but I can't justify spending £50 on a tyre. 

I'm mainly riding XC these days on a mix of old railway line, road, cobbles, wet cobbles, wet and muddy cobbles and muddy peat and poor condition wet muddy cobbles down a big hill!

anything that's good for an all-rounder without breaking the bank?


----------



## Cycleops (7 Mar 2021)

Unless you need the extra grip in muddy conditions Schwalbe Marathons cover most bases. Was going to suggest Nobby Nics but almost as expensive as High Rollers.
Decathlon have some good budget options but maybe not too puncture resistant.


----------



## Grant Fondo (7 Mar 2021)

Been using Conti Race Kings for a few years now, excellent all rounders.

View: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Continental-Unisexs-Race-Performance-Black/dp/B01LYQ8ZNW/ref=asc_df_B01LYQ8ZNW/?tag=googshopuk-21&linkCode=df0&hvadid=218021435899&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=1054032797214852258&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=m&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9046493&hvtargid=pla-349014620864&psc=1#


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (7 Mar 2021)

From that description I'd probably pick a touring tyre. Schwalbe Marathon Greenguard would be my choice: https://www.spacycles.co.uk/m14b0s142p3001/SCHWALBE-Marathon-Greenguard-HS420

Alternatively, Landcruiser has a central strip to roll easy on-road but is more knobbly at the sides for the muddy stuff: https://www.spacycles.co.uk/m14b0s122p3016/SCHWALBE-Land-Cruiser-Plus-HS450


----------



## OldShep (7 Mar 2021)

Black Sheep said:


> the choice is just so overwhelming!


One reason I parted company with my beloved 26” of twenty years and Switched to 29” was the lack of tyre choice for 26”


----------



## Grant Fondo (7 Mar 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Been using Conti Race Kings for a few years now, excellent all rounders.
> 
> View: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Continental-Unisexs-Race-Performance-Black/dp/B01LYQ8ZNW/ref=asc_df_B01LYQ8ZNW/?tag=googshopuk-21&linkCode=df0&hvadid=218021435899&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=1054032797214852258&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=m&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9046493&hvtargid=pla-349014620864&psc=1#



Might nab some of these, £60 RRP


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (7 Mar 2021)

Schwalbe Nobby Nics are a good all-round tyre


----------



## chris-suffolk (7 Mar 2021)

Ffoeg said:


> Schwalbe Nobby Nics are a good all-round tyre



Seconded. And unless they have shot up in price, like most bike stuff recently, nowhere near £50 a tyre, got a pair for my bike before Christmas for about £50 the pair.


----------



## I like Skol (7 Mar 2021)

Marathons! On an MTB, give me a break.

I still run 26" and the last rear tyre I bought is just awesome, a Michelin wild Rock'r. Some reviews are not exactly positive but in my experience it works and works well, Not massively expensive when I bought it (I am a bit tight!).


----------



## Drago (7 Mar 2021)

Just to be clear - do you really mean XC, which is a racing discipline, or do you actually mean trail riding? The ideal tyre for each would be quite different.


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (8 Mar 2021)

chris-suffolk said:


> Seconded. And unless they have shot up in price, like most bike stuff recently, nowhere near £50 a tyre, got a pair for my bike before Christmas for about £50 the pair.


Nobbys come in a wide range of flavours from boggo (but still good) rubber with wire beards to exotic compound folders


Drago said:


> Just to be clear - do you really mean XC, which is a racing discipline, or do you actually mean trail riding? The ideal tyre for each would be quite different.


XC is a type of bike too , as is downhill, free ride, dirt , slopestyle and enduro etc. They are also competitive disciplines for which that particular style of bike with its particular geometry, suspension travel and componentry choice is best suited. 

I hope no-one ever wants help buying a 'down country' bike on this forum


----------



## gasinayr (8 Mar 2021)

Been using these for ages, good all round tyres £20.00 each
www.halfords.com/cycling/bike-parts/bike-tyres/continental-mountain-king-26in-x-2.3-bike-tyre-181990.html


----------



## Phaeton (8 Mar 2021)

I like Schwalbe Smart Sam as a good all round tyre


----------



## potsy (8 Mar 2021)

I like Skol said:


> Marathons! On an MTB, give me a break.
> 
> I still run 26" and the last rear tyre I bought is just awesome, a Michelin wild Rock'r. Some reviews are not exactly positive but in my experience it works and works well, Not massively expensive when I bought it (I am a bit tight!).


I have the full flavour Marathons on mine not those airy fairy green guards! 
Not let me down in over 5 years


----------



## guitarpete247 (8 Mar 2021)

I've got Schwalbe Landcruisers on my MTB, 26".
They have grip for off road and a raised flat section in middle of tread for on road.


----------



## johnblack (8 Mar 2021)

I swapped to Vittoria Barzo, this winter, they've been excellent, really good off road and fine on. No idea what the price is.


----------



## Pale Rider (8 Mar 2021)

Marathon Plus MTB is an option.

https://www.wiggle.co.uk/schwalbe-m...yerKhbeSfdFkDmWJ7pUaAkDZEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## potsy (8 Mar 2021)

Pale Rider said:


> Marathon Plus MTB is an option.
> 
> https://www.wiggle.co.uk/schwalbe-m...yerKhbeSfdFkDmWJ7pUaAkDZEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


Those are what I use, bombproof and extra weighty for training


----------



## Drago (8 Mar 2021)

Ffoeg said:


> XC is a type of bike too...


Yes, intended for XC racing, and they aren't terribly nice for general trail riing.

I can recommend some excellent rubber, still available in 26, for XC but it's liable to be a bit skittish in trail riding in typical British conditions, hence seeking clarification as to whether its really is XC or, more likely, trail riding in which the OP indulges.


----------



## yo vanilla (8 Mar 2021)

I don't know the availability of these across the pond, but for a good cheap tire I've been pleased enough with Bontrager Connection Trail. You can get better tires, but they aren't bad for $20 each; fair enough grip and quiet on road too.


----------



## Gixxerman (29 Apr 2021)

I got a pair of these and they have served me well. They grip well off-road and handle heavy mud ok and roll pretty well on road and seem quite p*ncture resistant. They are not the lightest though. Quite tough to fit too.
https://www.sjscycles.co.uk/tyres-l...b-hs468-tyre-with-reflex-26-x-210-inch-54559/


----------



## chris-suffolk (29 Apr 2021)

Schwalbe Nobby Nics are pretty good both on and off road


----------



## carpenter (7 Jun 2021)

Schwalbe Rocket Ron.
Good price here: https://www.bikester.co.uk/schwalbe...MIhPuutbCG8QIVCJ7tCh3xYwLPEAQYByABEgIfLvD_BwE


----------



## Yakboy (28 Jun 2021)

carpenter said:


> Schwalbe Rocket Ron.
> Good price here: https://www.bikester.co.uk/schwalbe...MIhPuutbCG8QIVCJ7tCh3xYwLPEAQYByABEgIfLvD_BwE


 Second on the Rocket Rons, very fast rolling, not so good when it gets muddy though


----------

